# Worst month of my life



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

So a month ago today I got very drunk at home then went into town with afew friends. Two and a half weeks later I woke up in intensive care. I don't remember this but apparently I got even more drunk in town then got refused entry to the last club due to failing the straight line test. My friend put me in a taxi and sent me home but i ran out of money about 3 miles from my village so just got out and walked down the main road with no path. Half way home I got hit head on by a bmw at 60mph. Luckily for me the driver was an off duty paramedic and he kept me alive untill the ambulance came. I was taken to the local hospital where they sorted out my left wrist (two fractures and a sprain) then transferred to one in another city where they sorted out my fractured skull and operated on my brain damage. Apparently there was massive bleeding from the back of my brain. Then they took me to another hospital who kept me knocked out for a couple of days then put a metal plate and two bolts in to replace my smashed pelvis and put a leg brace on my right leg to sort out my crushed knee ligements. They also sewed up my right arm but decided not to do anything about the lacerated spleen or liver. I also got a bruised lung which then filled up with fluid, but they couldnt get a drain past my wind pipe into the lung and couldnt roll me over due to the smashed pelvis and possible broken neck so I ended up with pneumonia which also nearly killed me!

I spent about two and a half weeks in a coma on life support, then when they tried bringing me round I freaked and tried pulling my wires out so they knocked me out again. The next day they tried again but the same thing happened then on the third attempt I came round well. I still had loads of tubes going into me so couldnt talk at first, but got by with a bit of sign language, then after about a week moved to a normal ward. Within a day I was up walking with a frame when the day before I couldnt even move myself up the bed. Apparently my dad heard the ambulance drivers moving me from one hospital to another saying they didnt think i'd even survive the journey, and a nurse asked my parents if they wanted to give me a kiss goodbye before they transfered me! All my doctors, brain surgeons and physios have been amazed by my recovery saying its nothing short of a miracle. They expected me to either die or wake up a complete vegetable but i'm fine. I'm just happy to be alive!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Wow, thats quite a story really glad your okay


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

You have posted several threads on excessive drinking......hopefully you have learned a lesson.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

holy crap thats horrific. glad your making a solid recovery



armac said:


> You have posted several threads on excessive drinking......hopefully you have learned a lesson.


i have to agree. no need to drink yourself to the point you did. some of my sympathy does go out the window due to this.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

armac said:


> You have posted several threads on excessive drinking......hopefully you have learned a lesson.


Definately! I was told today I can't even touch alcohol for 3 months or it could cause a fit due to the brain damage I suffered. Think I'll be sticking to pints of coke from now on


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Holy sh!t you barely escaped death. Glad you're still with us man.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

damn... i don't think i'd ever drink again after that


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

i agree best stay away from drinking


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Sh!t ..that is amazing and very lucky.
You went through all that and you`re glad to be alive..ironic because 5 minutes ago a friend just told me his son just took his own life.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow that is some story!!, you are extremely lucky and i'm glad you lived to share this with us. Definitely stick to the j20's from now on mate







.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Pretty remarkable recovery. Good luck with the new you


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Thats a bummer. Not trying to be insensitive with my next question, but I didnt see anything mentioned about it. Are you looking at charges for damage to the guys vehicle, public intoxication, anything else related to the incident?



armac said:


> I'm glad you're doing better now. However, you have posted several threads on excessive drinking......hopefully you have learned a lesson. Sorry about my prior pessimism.


Fixed.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

DAMN MAN! glad to hear your OK. ill bet the fact that u were stone drunk helped you... u probably didnt tense up which i think does more damage. either way i agree with the above, if u werent drunk u wouldnt have gotten hit.

your students are probably glad as well.

good luck on the continuing recovery


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

glad your ok chris, crazy story that fella... definatly a lesson to be taken from it tho


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

It wasn't the drinking that got you. It was walking in the middle of the road that got you. Two completely separate issues IMO.

Glad you made it though and doing well.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Wow, sounds like a crazy month. Glad you are okay and nearly fully functional. Moderate your drinking, bro - its better to live than have that much fun...!!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Plowboy said:


> It wasn't the drinking that got you. It was walking in the middle of the road that got you. Two completely separate issues IMO.
> 
> Glad you made it though and doing well.


heh, I doubt he would have been walking in the middle of the road if he were sober.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

Is this you?

http://www.thestar.co.uk/doncaster/Man-inj...rash.5997032.jp


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Damn your lucky bro glad your ok and just stay of the bottle.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

TheWayThingsR said:


> It wasn't the drinking that got you. It was walking in the middle of the road that got you. Two completely separate issues IMO.
> 
> Glad you made it though and doing well.


heh, I doubt he would have been walking in the middle of the road if he were sober.
[/quote]

I neglected that fact in the name of humor.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

ksls said:


> Is this you?
> 
> http://www.thestar.co.uk/doncaster/Man-inj...rash.5997032.jp


doesnt sound as bad as what happened to him...


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Holy crap dude, glad you're on the mend. Not many people survive getting hit by a car going that fast.


----------



## Tdot_Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

rough times


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

wow kid...stay away from the booze...you obviously have a problem you can't control.
Glad things are ok.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

holy crap buddy! i am so glad you are ok now. this sounds like nothing short of a miracle! take care and keep us updated.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

WOW - that's an incredible story.








I'm glad you recovering well.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

it pays to be a closet drunk and a shut in...your lucky guy


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

man thats crazy what happend to you but like everyone said stay of the booze

especially if you cant control it and good thing your recovering well


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Wow man,
Quite a story, Getting trashed is/can be fun most of the time... Sometimes crap like this happens.
Glad to hear you're on the road to recovery..


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

OMG! I'm glad you made it. Nasty nasty but good to hear of the fast recovery


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

notaverage said:


> wow kid...stay away from the booze...you obviously have a problem you can't control.
> Glad things are ok.


x2


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

http://media.entertonement.com/embed/OpenEntPlayer.swfMike Tyson - The Hangover


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

wow...unbeleivable story bro.

I'm really glad to hear you're doing well. I'd have an entire outlook on life if that we're me...really makes you not want to take things in life for granted.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

That's mental man, the angels of god were looking out for you that day.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

JEBUS!!!

Glad to hear you survived this horrible ordeal!!!

Take it easy and let your body heal up!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Is this you?
> 
> http://www.thestar.co.uk/doncaster/Man-inj...rash.5997032.jp


doesnt sound as bad as what happened to him...
[/quote]
The BMW suffers signifigant damage in the crash. .... If u damage an automobile 'significantly' with ur body.... It's bad. esp a German car. I showed my mom this thread...(she has run the Jefferson hospital neurosurgry department and has done b
neuro surgery and recovery for the past 20ish years) ... And she said that the dude who hit u saved ur life. She said in 20ish years of neuro she has seen someone like ur injury survive cleanly maybe 3 times. .... Not that u need anymore reason to feel lucky just throwing it out there.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Is this you?
> 
> http://www.thestar.co.uk/doncaster/Man-inj...rash.5997032.jp


doesnt sound as bad as what happened to him...
[/quote]
The BMW suffers signifigant damage in the crash. .... If u damage an automobile 'significantly' with ur body.... It's bad. esp a German car. I showed my mom this thread...(she has run the Jefferson hospital neurosurgry department and has done b
neuro surgery and recovery for the past 20ish years) ... And she said that the dude who hit u saved ur life. She said in 20ish years of neuro she has seen someone like ur injury survive cleanly maybe 3 times. .... Not that u need anymore reason to feel lucky just throwing it out there.
[/quote]

I don't really know about charges. A police officer who lives a street away from me came to see me in hospital and asked if I could remember anything. My memory is perfect except I didn't remember a thing about that day or night. Bits have come back since though, so now all I remember is drinking alot of passoa before going out, getting a picture taken in this rnb club and then texting a girl to come and meet us. The police are coming to talk to me again today so we'll see what they have to say.

I think I was actually out celebrating a promotion at work. I'v just passed my senior support worker exam, passed my NVQ level 3 and been made a key worker for a student which all gets me a big pay rise. Apparently some of the more capable students got really upset about it all and the student I'm key worker for asks about me everyday. Apparently he's also telling everyone I'm a 'f*cking dickhead' because I'm not there to work with him, he misses me and he has overtime on him which he doesnt like!

That link is me yes. It doesnt sound too bad because it was done the day of the crash before they knew exacty what was wrong with me.

The guy that hit me definately saved my life. He kept me breathing untill the ambulance came. I really need to go and see him and thank him so the image he has in his head isn't of me laying in a bloody mess anymore. The docs said out of 100 people 99 would have either died, woke up a complete vegetable or had some sort of other serious problem that effected them for the rest of their life. I wake up everyday thankful for being alive and healthy


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Holy f*ck that's quite a story glad your still with us


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Winkyee said:


> Wow man,
> Quite a story, Getting trashed is/can be fun most of the time... Sometimes crap like this happens.
> *Glad to hear you're on the road to recovery..
> *


being on the road is what caused this mess!


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

EZmoney said:


> Wow man,
> Quite a story, Getting trashed is/can be fun most of the time... Sometimes crap like this happens.
> *Glad to hear you're on the road to recovery..
> *


being on the road is what caused this mess!
[/quote]








People have been too scared to make abit of a joke out of it, but its the sarcastic comments that have cheered me up the last couple of weeks. I got a card from work and somebody signed it with just 'You're such a tool mate' lol. My manager wanted to just write 'haha unlucky kid' but didn't think it was appropriate.


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

unreal story, some story to tell your kids







, you never know what tomorrow will bring.

glad to hear you ok, hope you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

I also wish you a very speedy recovery. Someone was looking over you that night


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi.

That's a pretty incredible story mate I'm glad to hear you pulled through.







I wonder what kind of aftermath brought this all to you bro?, can you walk normally? can you practice sports or do you have any restriction for that?. I'm amazed after a skull fracture your brain remained untouched...







If I were you I would tank god every single day of the rest of my life for that...Stay out of booze mate it is obvious you cannot manage it.....


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Armand_caribe said:


> Hi.
> 
> That's a pretty incredible story mate I'm glad to hear you pulled through.:nod: I wonder what kind of aftermath brought this all to you bro?, can you walk normally? can you practice sports or do you have any restriction for that?. I'm amazed after a skull fracture your brain remained untouched...
> 
> ...


Within a day of moving to orthopedics from intensive care I was able to stand and walk with a frame, which is all the physios expect of me untill I get the pot off my wrist and can use crutches. And then a couple of days ago I got a nose bleed which wouldnt stop due to an injection I'v been having to stop my blood clotting, so I went to the toilet and stood there for about 15 minutes. Then when I got back to bed I realised I'd done it all without the frame. It's going to take some time but eventually I should be able to run around, play football, go jogging again etc. I can walk up and down stairs slowly which nobody expected me to do for a while.
My brain didn't remain untouched, I had severe bleeding from the back of the brain and pressure building up inside. My dad told me I had a needle stuck into my skull to measure pressure and if it got to 25 on the scale (should be 0) they would have to operate again. Fortunately it got to 14 then stopped.

My mum got me a wheelchair today for when I want to leave the house but due to the pot on my wrist I can't move both wheels at the same speed so I end up going around in circles lol


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Well despite the skull fracture and the bleeding you brain functions are untouched. that's what I mean....


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> Wow man,
> Quite a story, Getting trashed is/can be fun most of the time... Sometimes crap like this happens.
> *Glad to hear you're on the road to recovery..
> *


being on the road is what caused this mess!
[/quote]








People have been too scared to make abit of a joke out of it, but its the sarcastic comments that have cheered me up the last couple of weeks. I got a card from work and somebody signed it with just 'You're such a tool mate' lol. My manager wanted to just write 'haha unlucky kid' but didn't think it was appropriate.
[/quote]








Laughter is good for the recovery process. I am stoked that you are lucky enough to be able to laugh a little about it at this point!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

<- I vote that the 'crutch2' smiley gets renamed to iranhasrule: in his honor.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

your a lucky guy, i've been working in trauma and seen alot of poeple not make that kind of recovery. are you getting alot of Occupational and Physical therapy?


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I was on a long waiting list to move to a ward thats all about physio but obviously they decided I was ready for home before I made it to the top of the list. For the time being all they want me to do is walk about inside with a gutter frame and use a wheelchair outside untill the pot on my wrist is off and I can use crutches. Then I'll be getting regular physio for the wrist.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow,you're very lucky to be alive.You should be waking up every morning with a smile on your face.You should definitely go thank the person that took care of you till the paramedics came. Stay off the booze and eat all your veggies ,lol.Take care of yourself man.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Why did they wash piranhasrule in the kitchen sink of the hospital?

Because thats where you wash vegetables.

phail


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Wow, only just saw this thread...glad your still with us chris!!


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Just be happy you were hit by a respectable Car. You could have been hit by a civic or a Daewoo or something embarrassing like that.






Good to hear you are ok.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

NBKK you got that idea from my title you little whore you!


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Oh look who is flattering himself !

But ya i wanted to get a video to suit my comment. Just fits doesn't it ?

I wish i was a whore. So many girls!......so many Std's.......Wait....


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)




----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)




----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

-NBKK- said:


> Just be happy you were hit by a respectable Car. You could have been hit by a civic or a Daewoo or something embarrassing like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently the fact it was a good car went someway to saving my life. Newer cars are designed to crumple up at the front when they hit something. If it was an older car it could have been a completely diffeent story


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

How much damage did you do to the car ?


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Not too sure but I don't think its drivable anymore. The police released it this morning so now its got to go to the insurance company.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

piranhasrule said:


> Not too sure but I don't think its drivable anymore. The police released it this morning so now its got to go to the insurance company.


Really?... can hardly believe it unless you are a very big fellow.... are you?.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Matters how you hit armand, You mess up a "A" pillar or crush the roof a certain way you can write the car off.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

-NBKK- said:


> Matters how you hit armand, You mess up a "A" pillar or crush the roof a certain way you can write the car off.


Well I guess you're right, lol. iit is just as he mentioned the car isn't drivable anymore I imagined a huge damage....


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

glad you're okay man


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Armand_caribe said:


> Not too sure but I don't think its drivable anymore. The police released it this morning so now its got to go to the insurance company.


Really?... can hardly believe it unless you are a very big fellow.... are you?.
[/quote]

Not really, 5'6'' and about 10 1/2 stone at the time I got hit. It was just the speed and the fact it was a head on collision that did the damage to the car. I lost two stone while I was in hospital, did wonders for my figure lol


----------



## theblackduck8907 (Dec 11, 2008)

glad to hear your still with us after that ordeal.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Everytime I dont come here for a few days I miss something crazy. Glad your doing better. That certainly sounds like a close call. I'll probably drink until it kills me, but if you have the willpower to give it up more power to you. Drinking doesn't seem to do anything good for anybody, except horny people on the prowl.

My grandpa was in a wheelchair and only had one working arm. They have wheelchairs you can still operate. I dont remember exactly how it worked, but I believe there were 2 circular metal bars attached to the wheel on his good side. Move one to turn, or both together to go straight.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

glad your ok dude. but....









lol jp


----------

